# OICQ QQ Tencent ????????????



## atransmigrator (Dec 10, 2002)

When is this going to work on a mac...

Its the best chat client ever made, but only on a pc.  It is mainly used in the far east, because it works with all the phones over there...but it does everything and anything and more....

when will someone help dumb ol' me and transfer this program to a mac.....

please help me


it is found at Http://www.tencent.com/english/

i know you'll like it


----------

